# Applied to live in Canada



## moley38 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello! My hubby and I have applied in Sept 2006 to live in Cambridge area of Ontario.

The waiting is dreadful and I jsut want to get there now.

Any advice that people out there can give, we'd be most grateful!

Also we are looking to set up a hobby farm for horses and if anyone has any info on this would be good!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forums.

Gee, that seems like kind of a long wait, but it may have to do with the type of visa you've applied for and other details of your case. Have you had any information back about where you are in the process? Or are you in some kind of waiting list situation, perhaps?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ChrisGraham (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi

I applied for permanent residence in June 07 and I'm afraid to say could be waiting up to 48 months! It would be worse if you were applying from India where the wait can take up to 5 years. Cheers Chris


----------



## Sara Morgan (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi

My partner and I have only just sent off our application form and fee via the skilled worker route so we've got a long wait but it will be worth it in the end. The timescales I've found online are anything between 6 months and 4 years!

We're looking to move to New Brunswick and would love to have a hobby farm and live an outdoor life.


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Just moved out of Waterloo to a small town 1 hour from the golden triangle, but know the Cambridge area. Any questions just ask. Good luck!


----------

